# DIY Dual 125 Stands and everything else



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Thought I would start a journal of my new dual tanks that i'm setting up. I decided to go with them after to talking to several on here over getting one 180-220 gallon tank. I started the first part of the stand tonight and just wanted to get it started. I'll be making my own stand and canopy, lighting system and background. Here is a few pictures to get it started:



















Any thoughts, just throw them out there.[/img]


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks like a nice start, are there going to be doors on it and a shelf under the tank? Looking forward to watching the build! opcorn:


----------



## Steak Taco (May 18, 2008)

This is great I'm glad your doing this, I just started framing up part of my garage to make a fish/man room(aquariums, flat screen, beer fridge). I have a space that I wanted to put a 6' tank but like the idea of two 6' tanks even better. Please take lots of pics and give lots of details I'm really interested how this turns out.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

How are you going to put the bottom tank in this stand? Lower it in from the top before the top tank is placed? That could be inconvenient down the road. Plus the center brace obstructs the view of the tank. I have two 125's on a double stand, I can independently pull either tank out. There is no center brace.


----------



## Steak Taco (May 18, 2008)

Mcdaphnia said:


> How are you going to put the bottom tank in this stand? Lower it in from the top before the top tank is placed? That could be inconvenient down the road. Plus the center brace obstructs the view of the tank. I have two 125's on a double stand, I can independently pull either tank out. There is no center brace.


Can you post a pic of your stand?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Steak Taco said:


> Can you post a pic of your stand?


There is an article here with photos.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_stand2.php

I built five stands -- one 6 foot for two 125's or a 125 and a 150. I built four identical 4 foot stands that hold a 75 on the bottom and either a 75 or 90 on top. the stand design makes it look as if everything is routed together, but most joints were done just by dropping one board lovwer than the other, except for the legs, and there you can use a table saw or even a circular saw to make the needed cuts. These stands were built several years ago but still look brand new with no sagging or loosening typical of the average DIY project.


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

I think there is a mix up here in what i'm doing hehe. I'm actually building two stands and connecting them side by side to make it look like one 12 foot tank like this:










I'll be finishing up the 2nd stand tomorrow. I'm not going to actually connect them except in the front with the middle 1X2 inch piece. I'm doing that incase down the road I want to separate them I can with no problems. I can't wait to get it up and going.


----------



## Steak Taco (May 18, 2008)

Yep, I thought you were going to stack them........ still very interested in build and will definitely be paying attention.


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Went ahead and did the other stand tonight and put them together. These stands are a little taller than the average stand at 40" high. I wanted the stands to bring the tanks up to a height that I can look into the tank standing there and not having to bend down like I did in most tanks I've had before since i'm over 6 foot tall. These will be perfect for that and I should be able to get the plywood next week and get the outside done.

Yes I will have doors on the front of both stands. I'm also going to put a piece of plywood on the top of the stands with a piece of foam. I was thinking of making one sump for both tanks since they will both house Africans. My only concern was if one tank got something in a disease form, that it would spread through the other tank also thru the sump.......what do you think?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I would do one sump and combine the systems. You get a small gain by separating the tanks like you way in that disease isn't jumping from tank to tank. However, the larger you water system is the more 'wiggle room' you have. I think this is the greater gain. I think if two tanks have the same water requirements its always beneficial to tie em together.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Just curious...what is the purpose of those smaller wood pieces that are attached to the vertical studs?

And probably related to that, how did you attach the vertical pieces to the top and bottom frames?


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

That is what the purpose of the smaller pieces are for. I know it's a eye sore in looking at it now without the plywood on it. I figured since I had those extra pieces left, might as well use them to connect the pieces instead of buying some braces, these were free  I also put screws in at 45 degrees all around the corners of every piece also and wood glued everything. These things are like rocks in trying to wiggle them. With the 3/4" plywood around the sides and on the top, these aren't going to move.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree with your conclusion especially since the force of the weight on a stand is directed almost 100% downward. However I am surprised no one else has criticized. I would say the only negative of using the wood brace is that your stand may only last 25 years instead of 50 years. lol

When I started making the frame for my stand I didn't like it the first time so I decided to take it apart and redo it. I tried to salvage some of the pieces, but I had used glue and screws all over the place. After taking out the screws most of the pieces that I could rip apart were damaged because the 2x4 would split leaving a glued on piece. And some of the pieces I couldn't even separate because of the glue. And I just used regular Titebond glue. So I am a big believer that screws (as long as they are not drywall screws - a squirrel could break those things) and glue are a pretty tough combination.


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree boredatwork. But, I did all 3 on this stand. I used the braces, glue and screws all together. I've read a lot over the past few months before I started this project and there is different opinions out there in what is best to use. So, I just decided to go with all 3 and see how it goes. I'm very confident in that it isn't going to move anywhere. The force of the tank is more so in the ends of the tank anyways and that is where most of the support is needed. I did do a little more today and put in the bottom braces that I will connect a piece of plywood on both bottoms to hold my filters and such:


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Went ahead and put the plywood on today (ahead of schedule). Next week i'll be adding the molding and decoration to make it look nice and pretty. Still deciding on doors.......have a friend that makes cabinet doors for a living and he will make them for me. Going to have to decide on molding and then cater the doors to match really.

And, thanks to craiglist, these are going to now be 135 gallon tanks. I'm picking up a 135 next with with dual overflows and sump, lights, stand (which i'll sale), hood (which i'll sale), heater and pump for some for $300. I couldn't pass it up and can probably turn around and sale the Stand and Hood for $100 and only pay $200 for the tank, lights, sump, pump and heater. Good deal to me.

Give any input that you can...


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

No comments, guess that means i'm doing ok then :thumb:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Lookin good. Are you going to stain the plywood or put a laminate on?


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

That is the question i'm trying to ask myself right now. I really like this right here versus the normal stained stand. What is everyone's thoughts? I know it's really up to me since I have to look at it everyday lol.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

I like the painted with stained trim look and think it would compliment your set up well. If you decide to go with stain all over, I would recommend switching a couple of your front pieces of plywood so that your grains are all facing the same direction. But since you're already considering the former, I think I'd go with that and not just because of the grain, because it looks cool and different.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I would do a laminate


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm going to go with the black/stain look like above. Had a sleep on it last night and thought about it. Will be a lot easier to do also with a 12 foot 40" high stand by just painted it then trying to stain it all. I also just like the look also. I should get it finished this weekend and will continue to add pictures, I pick up one of the 135's next week and need to have this finished before I pick it up. I will have to cut some holes in the top because the 135 i'm picking up is drilled in the bottom, but that shouldn't be to much of a problem.


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Got the sides and front painted black today finally. Been raining here pretty much every day and been hard to get it done, but finally done. Right now, i'm trying to beat the first tank that should be here within the next 3 days. I'm going to try to go tomorrow morning and get the border and stain it. Trying to figure out doors, will probably just make my own, but here is a few pics:



















Will give another update once the border is on and it looks much better


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

And I thought my 180 was big...
This is gonna be so stinking cool!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

This is very cool! :thumb:

Basically, it's all 2x4 and plywood? What kind of wood are the 2x4's? Any specific style of plywood?

Thanks,

-Ryan


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Not really, just got the wood at home depot that had the least knots in it or the smallest ones. The plywood is 3/4" standard plywood, sorry if I can't be more exact. I'll try to look next time I go for you, but I believe it's pine. I'm going to try and get the border this week. I got the wood the other day, but just have to stain it and get it on.


----------



## riggs (Sep 21, 2005)

*cough* updates *cough*  :fish:


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry, work has been very hectic lately. I got the outsides stained, but have yet to put it on. I'll update once I get it on and with some pics. The tanks are going to be on hold for awhile because of financial constraints. But, I will update soon.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Make sure you have an opening large enough to fit your sump under the stand. Good luck.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Vincent said:


> Make sure you have an opening large enough to fit your sump under the stand. Good luck.


That sounds like it was spoken by a man who learned the hard way


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

The openings are over 2' X 2' and i'm positive i can get anything under than I want for the most part


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

tannable75 said:


> Vincent said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you have an opening large enough to fit your sump under the stand. Good luck.
> ...


I can identify with that...

*Paulbearer* - I don't want to imply anything negative but I would personally quadruple check that assumption. I can say that I learned it the hard way.

I planned on having a 29 gallon sump underneath my tank - and my opening is 24"x27" so I didn't even think about it not fitting. Turns out that was a mistake because the vertical 2x4's in the back of the tank aligns just perfectly so that I do not have enough room to turn it in to the tank. I can get it like 90% of the way in then it just gets stuck on the back 2x4. I had to go to a 20 gallon tank instead.

My point is if there is a way you can do a dry run of putting the sump in I would recommend it. You never know what your not thinking of (but you sure will find out).


----------

